# SEL-P Owners - Auto braking while backing?



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Question for SEL-P owners about the maneuver braking. 

VW website states:

Maneuver Braking (included in Park Pilot) can apply emergency braking force automatically to help mitigate and in best case prevent collisions with stationary obstacles while you maneuver the vehicle in reverse gear.

Just how sensitive is this system? My neighbor has a fence that I have to get pretty close to when backing out of my garage. Wondering if the Tiguan is going to be slamming on the brakes automatically every time I try and back out?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I've had this feature work, once. I have to back out of my parking spot in our condo building almost daily and there's usually a car parked about 25' behind me as I do this. One day perhaps I was backing out more quickly as usual and the alarm went off and abruptly stopped the car which was still about 2' behind me. I want to say that I would have stopped myself before hitting the car, but who knows? I usually back out more cautiously/slowly and even if I come closer than 2' to the car, the alarm doesn't go off and the car doesn't stop. I think the combination of distance to fixed obstacle and the speed at which you approach said obstacle affects the way the system works. As long as you're not reversing too quickly, it shouldn't annoy you. Perhaps it's something you can test out at the dealer (using a traffic cone or something).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

funny thing is, i just turned mine off for reverse.
it has slammed the brakes on me a couple of times while i was trying to get out of my garage. 

when im in reverse, i am paying attention to what i am doing and if i am needing to get into tight spaces, i do not need to be slammed on by the brakes to fight my way in.

but, at least in my car, there were different settings i could set it to, possibly you can do the same on yours?


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> funny thing is, i just turned mine off for reverse.
> it has slammed the brakes on me a couple of times while i was trying to get out of my garage.
> 
> when im in reverse, i am paying attention to what i am doing and if i am needing to get into tight spaces, i do not need to be slammed on by the brakes to fight my way in.
> ...


Thanks for the replies. I am still shopping so don't own a new Tiguan just yet. Your signature says you have a 2018 SE? For some reason I thought the auto braking was an SEL-P only feature as it required park pilot? Either way, if I can disable it when needed I should be ok.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mynewtiguan said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am still shopping so don't own a new Tiguan just yet. Your signature says you have a 2018 SE? For some reason I thought the auto braking was an SEL-P only feature as it required park pilot? Either way, if I can disable it when needed I should be ok.


yes, there is a setting on mine titled "parking and maneuvering settings"


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, there is a setting on mine titled "parking and maneuvering settings"


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This too for one time operation

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8919729-What-is-this-icon&p=109049081#post109049081


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, there is a setting on mine titled "parking and maneuvering settings"


Get the protective film for your screen. Fingerprints is vastly reduced

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Get the protective film for your screen. Fingerprints is vastly reduced
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I use a lens clean kit once a week and it is flawless. I hate the look of a screen protector.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

The SE does not come with automatic maneuver braking, what he's showing here is Rear Traffic Alert. PDC w/ automatic maneuver braking and Rear Traffic Alert are 2 different things. SEL Prem is equipped with both.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've had my SEL-P auto brake in reverse while parallel parking when I got a little closer than the system seemed to like. Another time I was parked with the front wheels on a slight rise which angled the rear bumper down toward the road - when I went to back out the auto braking engaged. I assume it "saw" the ground and acted accordingly.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> The SE does not come with automatic maneuver braking, what he's showing here is Rear Traffic Alert. PDC w/ automatic maneuver braking and Rear Traffic Alert are 2 different things. SEL Prem is equipped with both.


SE/SEL gets BLIS/RCTA (sensors under bumpers on each corner)

SEL-P gets Park Pilot (regular park sensors mounted in bumper) which is what rear auto braking uses.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

ice4life said:


> SE/SEL gets BLIS/RCTA (sensors under bumpers on each corner)
> 
> SEL-P gets Park Pilot (regular park sensors mounted in bumper) which is what rear auto braking uses.


Do you mind explaining the difference between the two? If I am about to back into something the SEL won't auto brake, but just alert me? Whereas the SEL-P will auto brake?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mynewtiguan said:


> Do you mind explaining the difference between the two? If I am about to back into something the SEL won't auto brake, but just alert me? Whereas the SEL-P will auto brake?


Yes different systems. they work together though when backing out of a spot and rcta senses a car for example. But the auto braking was designed more for avoiding hitting humans, obstacles, or walls. The rcta auto stopping is just an added nicety.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with this feature on my SEL-P. I've rented other cars where the reverse braking was over sensitive, but despite in parking in some tight spots in the city, I've never had the rear auto break kick in.


----------

